# Never use Equine purple medicine on your dog...



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I had Hondo out at the barn with me this weekend. He got a little too close to one of our cats and she swatted him in the face. It left a nice little scratch on his face, so I grabbed the Equine purple medicine and dabbed it on the scratch. 

That night all was well, and we went to bed. Hondo bedded down on his blanket and we fell asleep. 

The next morning I got up and let him outside. I came back in the bedroom and guess what is smeared all over my bedroom? Purple medicine. Apparently, it won't dry on the dog...but it sure does on my walls, my bathroom tile, by bedsheets, on the side of my dresser, on the bedroom door, on the carpet....purple smears are everywhere. 

All this time I thought Hondo settled down and went to sleep. But I suppose he waits till we are sleeping and then creeps around the room checking everything out. Either that or he knew what he was doing and made it a point to leave a trail all over my bedroom. He is just sneaky like that!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He was probably looking for the welding glove!


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

The title should be "*Never use Equine purple medicine on your dog...unless you want to see what he does while you are sleeping."  *

Yikes! I hope it all comes off!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

KendraLovey said:


> Yikes! I hope it all comes off!!


It doesn't! Someone at the office said I should try Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. I'm hoping that will work. 

Creepy that there are several purple streaks on the sheets on my side of the bed. He must stand and stare at me while I sleep!


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

Lilie said:


> It doesn't! Someone at the office said I should try Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. I'm hoping that will work.
> 
> Creepy that there are several purple streaks on the sheets on my side of the bed. He must stand and stare at me while I sleep!


Im sorry you have a purple mess everywhere but I cant help but laugh! one of my dogs does this exact same thing to me... he stares at me while I sleep. Ive woken up twice to him standing at my side of the bed and just looking at me! I dont know if its cause my husband snores and he wants to see if im ok or whats going on but its creepy lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

And it's weird because I have double tags on his collar. He jingles when he moves. So I hear him when he gets up and moves around..or at least I thought I did.

I promise, if someone on this thread stated your dog moves all over the place at night, I would have thought your dog might, but mine doesn't! 

Any time I wake up, I always check on him and he is laying on his blanket on the floor. When I get up in the morning, he is on the blanket. I bet that sneaky booger rushes back to the blanket when he hears me moving around......


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

If the eraser doesn't work, why don't you contact the purple medicine manufacturer and see if they have any suggestions on how to get it off everything (or at least most of your stuff).


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

arycrest said:


> If the eraser doesn't work, why don't you contact the purple medicine manufacturer and see if they have any suggestions on how to get it off everything (or at least most of your stuff).


Great idea! I'll google them when I get to the house!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ah the joy of gentian violet .


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Does it look like they shot an episode of CSI in your house? (Sorry, couldn't resist)
I hope you find something to get that stuff out/off of everything.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Lilie said:


> It doesn't! Someone at the office said I should try Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. I'm hoping that will work.
> 
> Creepy that there are several purple streaks on the sheets on my side of the bed. He must stand and stare at me while I sleep!


HAHA!! Schindler will lay on his bed next to mine and raise his head to look at me, when I look all I see are 2 eyes and ears....LOL...definitely creepy

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser is just that....MAGIC. I was so happy when they came out with an Eraser mop....it is the only thing that will keep my kitchen floon clean! I live in the humid south so mud is inevitable! I'm not sure how it will work on a stain though....


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wah , sent email before finishing my thoughts.
tincture of gentian violet --- on hard non porous surfaces you can use alcohol like vodka . On the surface , not drink until you can't see the stain anymore !, or use rubbine alchohol . On fabric -- much experience here - the sooner you get to it the better -- but hairspray works and so does Zout a stain remover. 
on skin dish wash solution ,


----------



## BackwoodsBBQ (Feb 18, 2011)

wait it wasn't wrong thread lol just search gentian violet stain removal, we have had luck with mineral spirits taking it off some things


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

carmspack said:


> wah , sent email before finishing my thoughts.
> tincture of gentian violet --- on hard non porous surfaces you can use alcohol like vodka . On the surface , not drink until you can't see the stain anymore !, or use rubbine alchohol . On fabric -- much experience here - the sooner you get to it the better -- but hairspray works and so does Zout a stain remover.
> on skin dish wash solution ,


And if the vodka doesn't remove the stain you can just drink it until you don't care anymore . . . Sorry, it had to be said


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

BackwoodsBBQ said:


> was is genitian violet???


Honestly, I've been using that stuff for so long, I have no idea. We just call it the purple stuff. I use it on scraps etc. on the horses. Paints them up good, but it can't be beat for it's healing properties. I'll have to look when I get home.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Thrush Buster is common around Stables -- I also have horses


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

smdaigle said:


> And if the vodka doesn't remove the stain you can just drink it until you don't care anymore . . . Sorry, it had to be said


 
I wonder what hubby will think when he comes home from work, sees me sitting on the floor in the bedroom with a bottle of Vodka in one hand, a rag in the other.....:wild:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

carmspack said:


> Thrush Buster is common around Stables -- I also have horses


You are very correct, but I know it isn't the medication for thrush. This is for scrapes and minor cuts. It doesn't sting, and can be easily applied. It also comes in a spray form (can) but I use the liquid form.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Lilie said:


> I wonder what hubby will think when he comes home from work, sees me sitting on the floor in the bedroom with a bottle of Vodka in one hand, a rag in the other.....:wild:


Let him draw his own conclusions . . . chances are he won't get the right one though!


----------

